# need sound driver: HP Pavilion a1710n running win server



## mhopkins321 (Oct 2, 2012)

I currently have an HP Pavilion a1710n running windows server 2008. Specs of machine are


```
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Server® 2008 Enterprise, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, x64 Family 15 Model 75 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1533 Mb
Graphics Card: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter, 0 Mb
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC., NODUSM3
```
I am fairly certain THIS is the motherboard. I can't be sure as I don't have the machine in front of me.

I am having issues finding a sound driver that will work for windows server. This particular machine will not be directly hooked up to speakers but will have spotify playing through Airfoil to various airport devices. Unfortunately, even though no sound will be coming from it, spotify won't play music without a proper driver installed.

Does anybody know where I can get a sound driver that will be sufficient for this machine?


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Use BelArc Advisor to identify everything properly and get the correct driver.


----------



## mhopkins321 (Oct 2, 2012)

These are the results from BelArc. The issue I've been having isn't as much finding what exactly I have, but rather finding a driver that works with windows server. Though I'm probably just doing something wrong somewhere

*Main Circuit Board* - Board: ASUSTek Computer INC. NODUSM3 1.05
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 5.04 12/15/2006
*Multimedia* - Realtek High Definition Audio


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

The Windows 7 driver in most cases should work.


----------



## mhopkins321 (Oct 2, 2012)

Attempting the top driver now


----------



## mhopkins321 (Oct 2, 2012)

Didn't work :-/

When I click on the speaker in the toolbar and bring up that control panel it says "no audio devices are installed". However, under device manager it states "High Definition Audio Device" is up to date with drivers


----------

